# Custom Splash Screen for LR



## fotoworx (Feb 11, 2018)

Is there anyway of creating a custom splash screen for the latest iteration of LR?

I know there was with previous versions, but I can't see way of doing it with the current version.

Thanks


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 11, 2018)

Depend what you mean by "Current Version"- Current version of LR-CLassi or LR-CC?
I have tested and custom splash screen works with my Classic 7.1 in WIndows-10

Design your Splash screen image up to 900x600px and save as JPG or PNG.
Create a folder "Splash Screen" in the "Lightroom" folder where all the Presets folders exist.
Turn on the "Splash Screen" option in the Preferences.

https://petapixel.com/2014/12/03/neat-trick-customize-lightroom-5-splash-screen-image-less-minute/


----------



## fotoworx (Feb 12, 2018)

Appreciate the reply.

I'm using Adobe subsciption now so I have both LR's on my PC, but the one that I use is LR Classic (well I think its Classic as it is confusing!) its the one with the short haired lady with glasses on the splash screen *not* the one with the brown leaf on the splash screen.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 12, 2018)

Ok - if LR-Classic  To be sure open Lightroom, go _Menu > Help > System Info._..,   and the top line in the box will give you details.
And my post above will still be the answer.  It is possible.

A screen-clip of my Splash Screen image in the Lightroom folder-   C:\Users\Master\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Splash Screen


----------



## fotoworx (Feb 12, 2018)

Brilliant thank you very much mate, much appreciated!

And thanks for the screen shot of your folder.


----------



## fotoworx (Feb 12, 2018)

Bummer....I don't have a folder called splashscreen.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 12, 2018)

fotoworx said:


> .I don't have a folder called splashscreen.


Open the {Lightroom} folder in File Explorer and create the 'New' folder within. Save the Splash image in this 'new' {Splash Screen} folder.
You can also find the path to the {Lightroom} folder by opening Lightrooms' Preferences, select the [Presets] tab, click on the button- [Show Lightroom Presets Folder...]
If you store your Presets "With the Catalog" then the Presets will be in a folder called {Lightroom Settings} that will be next to your Catalog .LRCAT file.


----------



## fotoworx (Feb 13, 2018)

Very much appreciate all the help that you've given.

Thanks


----------



## semi (Feb 11, 2019)

hellow!

how can i do so for  all users? i tried to do as you said, it works great,  but it's only for the current user. I need something like user "public" to put in?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 12, 2019)

semi said:


> hellow!
> how can i do so for  all users? i tried to do as you said, it works great,  but it's only for the current user. I need something like user "public" to put in?


I have always been an 'Adminstator" single User, but I guess that each 'User' will simply need to create the Splash Screen folder with image as detailed in the link in Post#2 above. (Copy&Paste the Folder?)


----------

